# Vita King 123 Racing System?



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

Anyone using the Vita King 123 Racing System? If so, what do you think of it...Thanks...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

No. And that's all I've got to say about that  But to each his own I suppose.
I agree with the probiotics and feeding barley as they return, since it's an easy to digest feed. But I think the day after they return they should get the bath and loft fly, not two days after. There's more I have to say, but for now I'm a bit too busy to explain why I say no


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

Char-B Loft said:


> Anyone using the Vita King 123 Racing System? If so, what do you think of it...Thanks...



It's a great start to get you thinking how pigeons should be medicated/maintained throughout the racing season.

Once you have used it a couple of seasons, you can try tweeking with it to selectively improve your conditioning/performance for varying race conditions.

Its getting a bit pricey in these economic times ...


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Char-B Loft said:


> Anyone using the Vita King 123 Racing System? If so, what do you think of it...Thanks...


The beauty of it from a marketing perspective, is the simplicity. But, it does come at a price. After one has gotten a few years of experience under their belts on such matters, it is just as simple to develop your own system to match the condition of your birds, and to purchase the generic's. IMHO, much of what is sold for both pigeons and humans in terms of vitamins and magic formulas, is a racket. 

You can have a company produce the same powders and vitamin preparations and slap your own label on the packet, for in some cases just a few dollars a container. There is a huge markup on these things. In some cases, these products are the same as what chicken and game bird farmers might use, but often have 50 to 100% or more markups. 

Here is an example of a generic system, without using high priced "Name Brand" packaging. Compare the ingredients, and then compare prices. 

http://www.firststatevetsupply.com/pigeon-articles/pigeon-health-program.html

Having said that, I do purchase name brand products. But, I generally don't pay someone to mix up several generic items, with a "Special" magic formula claimed, with a huge premium price attached.


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your help...


----------

